# ATI Radeon 9800 Pro artifacts



## Simmo (Dec 9, 2004)

My unmodified ATI Radeon 9800 Pro produces artefacts when gaming – triangles (like old MS screen saver effect) and colour changes.

When I return to windows there are 5 or 6 transparent vertical lines approx 1 inch wide (invariably purple in colour)

I believe it is the GPU RAM overheating?

Thoughts on what it could be?

Thank you in advance for any feedback.


System is a Dell 8300 – 1.5 years old


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 9, 2004)

could very well be a Heat Issue is this after gaming or on start up?
Also could try turning off Fast Writes in the SmartGART


----------



## Simmo (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks, INSTG8R

Generally soon after starting....game is Call of Duty (online).

Will try your suggestion about Fast Writes


----------



## Simmo (Dec 9, 2004)

Just tried turning off Fast Write & sadly it makes no difference.

Any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## rcecola (Dec 9, 2004)

does your case have enough airflow?
also check the gpu fan to see if its on?


----------



## Simmo (Dec 9, 2004)

Airflow not a problem - have opened case...

GPU fan appears to be working fine


----------



## Malenko (Jan 8, 2005)

just seems to be a faulty card man, i would take it back to the place where u got if u got the system from a local dealer, they should send it off for testing and replace the card, its a fairly new card so if it needs replacing they r easy to come by so the store should replace, but yeah i dont have anyy suggestions sadly


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 8, 2005)

Could also possibly be a Power issue Im sure Dell doesnt put anything decent in for PSUs. Make sure your 9800 is on it own Molex connection or at the most sharing with the floppy


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Jan 8, 2005)

or for anything else


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 8, 2005)

Well they are getting better but as long as their using their own MoBos I advise anyone beyond a casual user to steer clear(dont let their Fancy PCI-E setups suck ya in)


----------



## Simmo (Jan 11, 2005)

I think answer is that my agp slot is broken.

It got progessively worse & I could not even use windows with out screen becoming covered with thousands coloured dots (that do not disappear).
As I thought it was the gpu ram overheating problem, I got a better fan for my card - an Artic.  This did not work.
I connected another PC for 3 days (using existing cables, monitor etc. & all worked fine, so happy
have ruled them out).  Purchased a new AGP card; before installing, correctly uninstalled all video drivers & card from devices, installed new card & nothing, I could not get it working - could not even boot.  Put old card back in & same problem as previous (but at least booted to windows).

Took new card back & replaced it for a 256mb pci card. Installed this and all works fine.  Except it is pants by comparison!!  So, a new mobo is required....except dell use none standard, so make that a new case & mobo...and I rather like SLi...!!

Thanks,

Simmo


----------



## Malenko (Jan 11, 2005)

yeah well if u like sli then make that new case $50 new motherboard $200 and new cpu $250 and 2 new video cards $1600 for both  very very pricey as u have to go a pci express motherboard with 2 16x slots for ur vid cards, pricey as it is, then 2 geforce 6800's which is an extreamly xpensive card and then possibly a new cpu if ur current doesnt fit into the board and then a new case , man how much money do u have cos i am kinda broke lol, get the hint?  but ur prolly better off just buying a new motherboard for like $100, and a case for like $60, but hold off on the case cos u might get lucky and get a mobo that fits ur current case, i am sure u can find them around somwhere just ask ur local computer shop if they can get their hands on a mobo for the dell case, take in the case so they no xactly what their ordering tho


----------



## rintelen (Nov 12, 2006)

*ATI Radeon 9800 Pro problem XPs 8300*

Hi Simmo

I've got the same problem. My XPS 8300 DELL is 3.5 years old. I called their tech support. He told me to take out the graphic card and put it in again. It worked. However, the next day I ran my top spec game: IL-2 (air combat sim). After a while the vertical flickering, changing coloured lines reappeared. When you boot you get the the little coloured boxes all over the windows boot up. I can just about make out my folders. So everything is in memory and working okay, except the graphics. 

I am not experienced enough to know what to do about this, other than ring DELL again. Do you think it could be the graphic card, or the Motherboard? Why would the Motherboard go wrong? I don't understand. I have a T-500 from DELL that works even now. It had the top spec graphic card for its day, and still works great. Do you think that the Radeon 9800 card is the problem, or is it the motherboard? How can I tell?

Any advice would  be very helpful.


----------



## Simmo (Nov 12, 2006)

Rintelen

In my case, it turned out to be the graphics card.  I know this because I went to the length of tracking down a replacement motherboard & tried the 9800 and the same problem occurred immediately.

A while later I purchased a PowerColor X850XT and plugged it into the original motherboard AGP slot and it worked perfectly -  I am still using now without any issues (it’s used everyday, and will play modern games without problems).

My suggestion would be to buy another AGP graphics card that suits your needs and pocket – if it shows the same symptoms, take it back.  Unfortunately, motherboards, along with all electrical components do become faulty over time.  I still have the second one I purchased if you need it.


----------



## rintelen (Nov 12, 2006)

Do you have any recommendations for a video card? Also, once one installs a new card, does it come with instructions so anyone can make it work? As I say, I am not at all knowledgeable about these matters, so thanks, and any support will be greatly appreciated. I also think it is the graphics card.


----------



## Zed2204 (Dec 25, 2007)

Well it depends how much do you want to spend. x1650 512mb is pretty cheap an better than 9800 i am having problems with my 9800 curently and if i dont manage to fix it i will probably buy sumething like that.
Installing is not complicated, just make sure to remuve the previous drivers first then plug the new card and simply install the driver package, best the latest one form ATI site ( Catalist Controll Center Reqire .NET Framework, if you dont have it make sure to intall it before the drivers or the controll center wont work )


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 25, 2007)

I'd say try the new 8800 GT/GTS/GTS(G92)/GTX/Ultra, I'm a fan of the GTX myself because it honestly doesn't get that hot on straight air, running now idle 53C and Full load only about 62C


----------



## AsRock (Dec 25, 2007)

I'd check the fan for sure as those fans on the original  9600\9700\9800's start failing.  How you can check is to turn off your computer and turn the fan with your finger and see if it's sticky.  Terrible sleeve fans go that way after time.


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 25, 2007)

I agree with ASRock I had something simular the 9600 and it started to heat up without me noticing and it finally cracked the board in half due to over heating no joke and I later got another one from under warrenty and checked the fan and it seemed a bit loose but I ignored it and after about 2-3 weeks the fan became very sticky refusing to run at full speed when i would turn it on it sounded like a kid with a card in his bike's spike pegs >.< so i replaced it and double checked the screws one of em was actualy splitting and spewing metal shards..

Either way check your fans !


----------



## hat (Dec 25, 2007)

I know with the ATi 9 series, over time the RAM just craps out due to heat. Pick up some RAMsinks with some sticky TIM and breathe some new life into your card.


----------



## Vario (Dec 26, 2007)

welcome to 2004 LOL


----------



## pt (Dec 26, 2007)

big wtf
you're helping a guy that posted 3 years ago


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 26, 2007)

AHAHAHAHA... that's awesome... 3 years and still getting advice.


----------



## hat (Dec 26, 2007)

lol
pwn my brain more why don't ya


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 26, 2007)

12-09-2004, 11:40 Am


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 26, 2007)

I hope this emails him the update LOL


----------



## AsRock (Dec 26, 2007)

phanbuey said:


> AHAHAHAHA... that's awesome... 3 years and still getting advice.



LMAO


----------

